# Rabbit vs Scion Tc



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

so my friend swears up and down that his stock scion will beat me. Im recording it so hopefully i will be able to have a video up in a couple of days. let me get your thoughts ha


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

this would be on a closed course.....riiiiiiiiight......


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

of course


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*

Just wondering, what are the Specs of a TC?
Edit: Found specs.
Type Inline-4; aluminum block and head
Valvetrain DOHC 4-valve/cyl.; VVT-i
Displacement [cc] 2362
Bore & Stroke [mm] 88.5 x 96.0
Compression Ratio 9.6:1
Redline [rpm] 6200

Max. Power [Bhp at rpm] 160 at 5700
Max. Torque [lb-ft (Nm) at rpm] 163 (221) at 4000
Bhp/Liter 67.7


_Modified by subwoffers at 7:34 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

The tC does 0-60 in 6.9 seconds...


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

2.4 L 160 hp 
2,905 lb 
Power: 161 hp (120 kW) @ 6000 rpm 
Torque: 162 lb·ft (220 N·m) @ 4000 rpm 
Engine: 2.4 L Dual Overhead Cam (DOHC) 16-valve 4-cylinder with VVT-i


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

lol so are you saying im going to get beat


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_The tC does 0-60 in 6.9 seconds...

no it doesnt...and if my jetta can beat a tc...the rabbit can beat it


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

i believe it does 0 to 60 in 9.5 seconds ha im glad you back up your fellow Vdubber thnx jetta2pointfive ha


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
no it doesnt...and if my jetta can beat a tc...the rabbit can beat it

Road and Track says it does... the manual, anyway.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I got my friend's tC to hit 60 in 7.7 with a modest launch, and it was a blast. Rabbits, well, never driven one, but I assume it's around 7.8 seconds. Quarter mile times will probably be near identical.
All comes down to the better driver in this comparo. I hope it's you.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit vs Scion Tc (Itsarabbit)*

Check this out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_nJMr332Q4


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

lol ya man i saw that video i was getting ready to post it lol but i think the driver just sucked real bad lol. Thanks for the luck i cant wait for my meganracing exhaust mannnnn


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

ay KoF could i get a piture of your sport grille im debating on getting one and ur tails if you have any i dont want to be a inconvienence


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
Road and Track says it does... the manual, anyway.

w/e, i dont beleive it...


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

ha imma do it for the 2.5ers chyea


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itsarabbit* »_lol ya man i saw that video i was getting ready to post it lol but i think the driver just sucked real bad lol. Thanks for the luck i cant wait for my meganracing exhaust mannnnn 

It's going to come down to who's better with their car. Most of the specs are very close.
But mods on the Rabbit will give you a good advantage... unless he's got something like the optional TRD supercharger (which is only another 40hp), which I'm going to guess he doesn't.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 11:09 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_
w/e, i dont beleive it...

That's fine, you don't have to.
It's in the Jan '06 Road and Track, though.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itsarabbit* »_ay KoF could i get a piture of your sport grille im debating on getting one and ur tails if you have any i dont want to be a inconvienence









































I have just one pic of grill, it came out great IMO. 
I'm gonna redo my tail coz spray doesn't hold's up well, this time I'm gonna clearcoat them after tint.


_Modified by KoF at 8:16 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
That's fine, you don't have to.
It's in the Jan '06 Road and Track, though.

That's one quick tC ... 6,9s is Mk3 VR6 territory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_
That's one quick tC ... 6,9s is Mk3 VR6 territory. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm seen more F/I tC's than I've seen stock tC's, but that's not *supposed* to be one.
This'd be interesting to see, though.
Who has what transmission?


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

your cars hot man. i wish i could have gotten black but where did you orer your grille from i looked on GMP performance and i believe its the same grille as yours you have to purchase the badge seperately correct.
and ya let me see those updates when your done with your tails


----------



## Itsarabbit (Jan 17, 2007)

we both have manual 5 speed


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
I'm seen more F/I tC's than I've seen stock tC's, but that's not *supposed* to be one.
This'd be interesting to see, though.
Who has what transmission?

I've seen two F/I tC cars. One had the TRD supercharger and TRD catback, the other had a custom turbo kit (before the big name companies made kits.) TRD car ran was said to run not to 60 in 6.7 and the turbo car in 6.9 since it was an automatic. 
I reckon both the Rabbit and tC would be interesting F/I cars.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

was considering buying a manual tranny TC, neat looking car, not very fun to drive. The fact that it had the camry engine in a smaller car made me think (mini-muscle) car, upon driving it, i considered it just another econo-box. 
Best of luck, don't see why "beating" your friend is such a big deal though, but whatever. your volks is a better engineered, thought out, and designed car than just about anything coming from a toyota assembly plant.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itsarabbit* »_we both have manual 5 speed

Then it's definitely going to come down to who's better with their car... if he takes the tC as far as it'll go in each gear (he's got a little more room to go and still make good power) it'll be close... If not, you'll probably beat him by a car length or two.
My only point with the speeds was not to underestimate the tC, though... R&T is pretty effing hard on test cars... I think Toyota only says 7.5s.
The Rabbit should pull harder but the tC will pull a little longer. I might check out the gear ratios on the tC, though.
A lot of the specs are really close, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_ your volks is a better engineered, thought out, and designed car than just about anything coming from a toyota assembly plant. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Regardless of who's bumper is ahead of who's, Rabbit > tC.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Itsarabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itsarabbit* »_your cars hot man. i wish i could have gotten black but where did you orer your grille from i looked on GMP performance and i believe its the same grille as yours you have to purchase the badge seperately correct.
and ya let me see those updates when your done with your tails

Thanks! Got it from ebay for $47 shipped. As for emblem you can use one from your stock grille http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3125293


_Modified by KoF at 9:18 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

scion sucks vw for life. i smashed on alot of imports


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

The tC with a good driver will hit 60 in the mid 7 second range. The Rabbit can do it in the upper 7 range for MT. It'd be a very close call, the tC actually has some torque too, unlike a Honda. My friend has a manual tC with an intake, maybe I can run him sometime in the Rabbit.
He couldn't hang with our stock 1.8T GTI (5 speed Tiptronic) though. :lol:
Also, in a recent autocross our best runs were separated by 3 tenths of a second in his favor. He's running 17" KDW 2s, Hotchkis springs, Rear sway bar set to stiff, intake etc. My car is BONE stock with 16" conti procontacts. Better tires and he would have been toast.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

A Feb 05 article from R&T put the tC at these specs:
0-60 7.4
0-100 19.7
1/4 mile 15.6 @ 89.9 MPH. 
Top speed: 127 MPH
For the Rabbit, R&T reports these numbers for a MT5 4 door:
0–60 mph 8.1 sec
0–100 mph 21.9 sec
0–1320 ft (1/4 mile) 16.0 sec @ 86.3 mph
Top speed 130 mph

Car and driver reports 8.1 to 60 and 22.0 to 100 and 16.2 @ 86 for the 1/4.
I think low 7's are possible, as they probably are winding the 5 out to redline which isn't optimal. 
Regardless, the tC is a bit faster, but it's got more power and it's slightly lighter.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_A Feb 05 article from R&T put the tC at these specs:
0-60 7.4
0-100 19.7
1/4 mile 15.6 @ 89.9 MPH. 
Top speed: 127 MPH
For the Rabbit, R&T reports these numbers for a MT5 4 door:
0–60 mph 8.1 sec
0–100 mph 21.9 sec
0–1320 ft (1/4 mile) 16.0 sec @ 86.3 mph
Top speed 130 mph

Car and driver reports 8.1 to 60 and 22.0 to 100 and 16.2 @ 86 for the 1/4.
I think low 7's are possible, as they probably are winding the 5 out to redline which isn't optimal. 
Regardless, the tC is a bit faster, but it's got more power and it's slightly lighter. 

I'd actually have to dig to find the Jan '06 on the tC, but it's not that big of a difference. I think it was a 15.1 1/4 mile, though. I actually think they tweaked the tC for the '06 m/y.
Weight's not a huge difference... 2-door Rabbit is, I think, only 70lbs heavier... 4-door a little more.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_
I'd actually have to dig to find the Jan '06 on the tC, but it's not that big of a difference. I think it was a 15.1 1/4 mile, though. I actually think they tweaked the tC for the '06 m/y.
Weight's not a huge difference... 2-door Rabbit is, I think, only 70lbs heavier... 4-door a little more.

15.1 1/4 for a tC? I find that hard to believe. There hasn't been any mechanical changes for the tC either, same bhp/transmission. 
They are quick little cars, but they handle sloppily and the interior is lacking big time. It feels pretty low rent compared to Golfs. 
My friend that owns a tC wants to get a dub now.


----------



## Motoring_Maniac (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

You better pull your entire interior, put a short ram, and a chip on that car to beat out a tC.








Unless youre just a better driver than him. Then you might stand a chance.


_Modified by Motoring_Maniac at 4:00 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Motoring_Maniac)*

I raced a Tc and pulled on him. By the time we let off i had about a car length and a half on him. I have an exhaust and he did too. 
All the above mentioned activity took place on a closed course


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

Yeah, I think the VW has the advantage with LOW end torque off the line. The tC might make more power but has a higher torque max point.


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (oceanjetta)*

i really dont think it makes more power. 
I have never seen a stock dyno of a Tc, but i know my Rabbit dyno'd at 145whp. If i Tc does follow the norm and loose say 25 hp through the drivetrain then it would be at 135 whp and less torque than the 2.5
just my .02 cents


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

tc dyno'd makes 132whp. my rabbit stock 141whp. my rabbit now estimated. 188whp my friend tc dyno'd with exhaust and intake chipped is 185 whp.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

What gears were both of those dynos done in? Third, i presume...


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

3rd yes y?


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

torque multiplication from the gearing can throw off the dyno. 
Always seems funny to fight one slow car against another, the people watching the race go "whoa, are they really racing, or just trying to pass each other." 
just messin, i'd say the same for 2.0T guys in this argument.


----------



## Tbunny25l (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

yeah but with my SLOW car i could beat ur firbird lol


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*

hey do you have pics of your car? or a sound clip?, i tried searching and didnt find anything


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i was just messing tbunny, my firebird is definatley something other than fast, it is on the contrary my mod-mobile, as there's nothing to worry about when i modify it. 
Best of luck to the Dub in the race though, i'm all for us representing Deutschland.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_torque multiplication from the gearing can throw off the dyno. 
Always seems funny to fight one slow car against another, the people watching the race go "whoa, are they really racing, or just trying to pass each other." 
just messin, i'd say the same for 2.0T guys in this argument.

Guess you have done some comparison pulls? I have and the difference is impossible to tell on a dyno. i made the exact same numbers between 3rd and 4th gear pulls and have seen other cars do the same.


----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

This is in now way me trying to challenge you, but could you post some dyno graphs? The only 4th gear dyno I've seen was considerably lower than the 3rd gear ones everyone has been referencing, although that might be the result of using different types of dynos.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_The tC does 0-60 in 6.9 seconds...

theres no way it does.... my 2.5 does 0-60 in 6.3 PROVEN through VAG-COM... and honestly dude.. I have had a run in with a blacked out tc in my area a few times... hes got exhaust done FOR SURE, it sounds like a leaf blower on steriods. Anyway, that car is NOT fast dude. Stock, you should be able to catch him by a car length... no BS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

confused on why catch him? from my memory of the TC it didnt have much torque coming off the line, which would make me think we'd pull harder initially, and they'd be "catching" us.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

yea... i guess its just a down south thing... like catching a fist in the lip, obviously your not catching it if your getting punched in the face,







its a southern slang I guess. I meant that the bunny would beat that tc by a car length stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Tbunny25l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tbunny25l* »_tc dyno'd makes 132whp. my rabbit stock 141whp. my rabbit now estimated. 188whp my friend tc dyno'd with exhaust and intake chipped is 185 whp. 

u got 47whp from a chip and exhaust and a tc got 53whp from intake chip and exhaust? haha. those are quite the set of numbers you are throwing around. what a joke.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
u got 47whp from a chip and exhaust and a tc got 53whp from intake chip and exhaust? haha. those are quite the set of numbers you are throwing around. what a joke.

Its not unbelievable... butt-dyno proved a 33HP gain on my 2.5 with chip, intake and exhaust... so what is such a "joke"? With a different chip and a full cat-back 2.5" system, im sure those numbers are obtainable. As far as the tc goes, who knows... I dont own one and never will... but all of us have said "wow" and one point or another when we've seen a dyno chart for whatever performance part thinking that whatever numbers werent obtainable, but in reality... anything is possible.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

i test drove a tc before i got the rabbit. what a hunk of crap. it was like driving my dads prius but with more power. had a 3 before the rabbit. ive beat a intaked 3 with my rabbit with only exhaust. i had beaten a tc in my 3. i dont know what was auto and stock.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

3, Mazda 3?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

yes mazda 3


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

TBH I don't think 2.5 is "slow" but is a little clumbsy when its compared to other 06/07 cars probably because of the fact that it weights as much as the HMCS dreadnaught. 2.5 gives buckets of tq down low but just dies after 5k so its pointless going there. 
All that being said I still don't think its THAT slow, friend has a mk3 Jetta vr6 with intake ( as well as I). We were doing about 60km off a turn into a highway when I hear him mash the gas ( I flicked the pedal) and I actually managed to pull away. 
Who knew?


----------



## ZVdub (Dec 10, 2006)

the rabbit will get beat, ive taken my friends tC... Get a CAI and an exhaust however and you will probablly pull on the tC.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Honestly, the Rabbit doesn't weight that much... It's comparable the tC or an 07 Sentra.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 1:13 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_Honestly, the Rabbit doesn't weight that much... It weighs within 50lbs or so of the tC or an 07 Sentra.


You need more proof??? The Rabbit is a bloated fat pig, a whole 50lbs, a tank is lighter than a Rabbit


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (kerridwen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerridwen* »_

You need more proof??? The Rabbit is a bloated fat pig, a whole 50lbs, a tank is lighter than a Rabbit 









About as heavy as yer ma.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (kerridwen)*

It's relative... and in this case, is being compared to a tC. There is not a significant difference in weight between the two vehicles, or many other vehicles on that range. It's close to any other comparable car... a little more than the more economical 3/Focus, about the same as the Caliber, Sentra, tC... The 50lbs noted from TCL (regarding the Sentra) seems like an underestimate, so here's some real data:

_Quote, originally posted by *Consumer Guide* »_Mk5 Jetta - 3230
Mk5 Rabbit - 2975 2 door, 3072 4 door
Mazda3 - 2780 sedan, 2930 hatch
Caliber - 2966
tC - 2905
Sentra - 2853
Ion/Cobalt/G5 - 2991
Optima/Sonata - 3142
Lancer - 2922 (2008)
(All 2007's unless noted otherwise.)
Now the Jetta, OTOH, weighs several hundred pounds more than the two or four door Rabbit.
Besides, most of the light cars I can think of are cars like the Aveo and the Rio, and those are the kind of cars that are light enough that the wind pushes you towards the other lane on the highway. Anything really 2500lbs or less (Rio, Accent, Fit, Aveo) is just... not really that safe/stable unless you're talking about a care solely for commuting/city driving... I've driven 3 of those 4 and they really don't like to stay steady at 65 if the wind disagrees.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 1:28 AM 6-3-2007_


----------

